# Surf Setup Recommendation



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I am new here and am seeking advice for a decent surf setup recommendation.

I recently received an 8ft star rod and Shimano Speedmaster IV.

I have been using fresh bait, large mullet cut in half with 3-4Oz sinkers off the beach. For my line I am using 25-30lbs test. I find that if I loosen the cast control knob too much it is fairly easy to get birds nests. Because my knob is at a fairly conservative level my casts are not as far as I would like them to be.

That being said, is this reel simply difficult to operate? Would any other reels be easier to use? Or provide better casts with my rod setup and the type of bait that I am using?

Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Hello, Dave

And WELCOME to P&S. 

The simple answer to distance with your new set-up, is PRACTICE. Find the weight that your rod "likes" the best. Too much weight overworks the rod, and too little won't let it work to it's full potential.

Also, downsizing your bait will gain you LOTS of distance if you are trying to cast a half a large mullet. Try the head third of a FINGER mullet, and watch your distance grow.

The Speedmaster is not known for being a "good casting" reel. Having said that, it CAN be thrown, because I fish with an old feller at JaxPier that can flat out make one work. Thumb education will be the key to throwing a Speedmaster.

Hang around, and keep us posted of your progress.


----------



## OV Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

*As*

Railroader said as with any other sport you do it takes 'practice'. I switched to conv. reels a couple months ago. Started with a 525mag and then got a Sl30shv.and haven't looked back. I wasn't to worried about distance at first, mainly technique and getting the right r & r combo. Watched a couple of videos on the net about casting. Never practiced in a field, I figured if I'm casting might as well try and catch something..
Bottom line, practice, find gear that You are comfortable with and most of all ENJOY...


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you for the encouragement.

So will switching to say a Shimano Torium or Daiwa 30 SHA reduce my birds nests? Or is it all technique?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

It is IMPOSSIBLE to BUY an educated thumb. It ONLY comes with lots of practice. 

My opinion is that you should use the Speedmaster, since you have it. It ought to educate that thumb with the best of them. If you learn to cast that Speedmaster well, the rest will come easy. 

If you just GOTTA buy something else, I'd suggest a 12' Ocean Master surf rod, rated 3-6 oz. $89.00 at Bass Pro. GREAT starting point for a "real" surf rod...


----------



## OV Renegade (Aug 5, 2006)

*I have*

that set-up 12' OM with the slosh30 (17# suffix) on it and it works great...


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

I will stick it out then with what i have.

Here is another problem that I am having.

I keep getting my line cut on hits. I am using a 100# steel leader attached to swivel and then 30# main line.

Do I need to add another piece of mono to my rig?


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

OV Renegade said:


> that set-up 12' OM with the slosh30 (17# suffix) on it and it works great...


How do you fit it in the car


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

It breaks into two sections...5' and 7'...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I would recomend to look at a Casting reel the Speedmaster does not have brakes which helps alot with the learning curve. The SHA30 should be alot easier.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

As Railroader said.


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

When using a 12" and SHV/SHA 30 combo what type of bait or lures are you folks using? Light or heavy?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

davewolfs said:


> When using a 12" and SHV/SHA 30 combo what type of bait or lures are you folks using? Light or heavy?


Heavy.


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Heavy.


What type of rig? How heavy, sorry for all the questions but ask you can see I really am a noob.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

davewolfs said:


> I have been using fresh bait, large mullet cut in half with 3-4Oz sinkers off the beach. For my line I am using 25-30lbs test.


Dave, can you tell us what you're trying to catch. 

I use 20lb line for drum and cobia. It's enough to horse all but the biggest of these fish to the beach. I use 17lb for stripers. When I yak out baits for cobia ... or pin rig for kings ... I step up to 30lb. For this type of fishing, you can get away with 25lb and be pretty safe. 

I don't see a need to use such heavy line off the beach unless you're shark fishin'. 

If you do drop to 20lb or less main line, I recommend using a shock leader with the amount of weight you're throwing. Actually, I'd recommed a shock leader with the line you're using now. Some here might disagree, but I break off with a 2oz jig on a hard cast with 20lb line. Make sure you have at least three wraps of 50lb mono around your reel after you drop your rig to its casting position. 

You say you're getting cut off? Is this at the 100lb leader? Hmm. Maybe you are shark fishin' with that half a large mullet? I dunno. Lots of sharks in Fla, from what I hear.  If that's a problem, step up to a bigger bite leader on the end of yer shock leader. Can't hurt.


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> Dave, can you tell us what you're trying to catch.
> 
> I use 20lb line for drum and cobia. It's enough to horse all but the biggest of these fish to the beach. I use 17lb for stripers. When I yak out baits for cobia ... or pin rig for kings ... I step up to 30lb. For this type of fishing, you can get away with 25lb and be pretty safe.
> 
> ...


Right now I have been shark fishing since it is the only fishing that I know how to do from the beach  Actually saying I know how to do it is a stretch because my line snaps as soon as I try to land the fish. I learned of a new shark rig today so hopefully in the future I will have better success.

Is there anything available online that shows what fish are in season for specific regions? And possibly the suggested setups for these fish as well? It would be nice to get another pole out there with bait or lure that won't attract big sharks.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Dave, a little advice from a friend, OK. 

This is the forum for distance casting. The guys here are some of the best distance casters in the world. If ya want to know how to cast a looooog way, what equipment to use, ect., this is the place. 

If you want to know how to catch fish in Florida, you'll have better luck posting on the Florida board. Those guys are some of the best surf anglers the Sunshine State has to offer. I'm sure barty b, emanuel, VICIII and some of the others will be more than happy to help ya.

Lots of info on surf fishing Florida on the Web, too. Big state. Lots of water. 

I live in Virginia, so I'm sorry I can't help ya much. 

Might start here.

http://myfwc.com/marine/guide.htm

Goood luck, and welcome to Pier and Surf.


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

sorry i dont mean to hijack this thread but NJ that has to be the best I've seen on here to date.
"YOU POLE-Smoking-Pansy listen and listen good." - Jettypark28


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Get yourself a longer rod.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*OK Dave*

FORGET THE SPEED MASTER. Get either an Abu 6500 CT or a penn 525 mag and a decent 11-12 foot rod like a diawa emblem or sealine, Ocean master light, Okuma solaris (highly reccomended) (don't say it RR  ) something like these will be a good start for you and all will throw 2-5 oz (except the emblem).


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

barty b said:


> FORGET THE SPEED MASTER. Get either an Abu 6500 CT or a penn 525 mag and a decent 11-12 foot rod like a diawa emblem or sealine, Ocean master light, Okuma solaris (highly reccomended) (don't say it RR  ) something like these will be a good start for you and all will throw 2-5 oz (except the emblem).


What about the Daiwa 30 SHA?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

davewolfs said:


> What about the Daiwa 30 SHA?


That is a casting reel it uses brake blocks (in a bag when you get the reel) it would serve you better than the Speedmaster.


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Digger said:


> That is a casting reel it uses brake blocks (in a bag when you get the reel) it would serve you better than the Speedmaster.


On the Penn aren't the breaks adjustable throuigh some sort of control?

Also, my speedmaster has a spool control knob, what is the difference from this and breaks?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Even though I have landed up to 6' blacktips on a 525/OM light combo, I would not really reccomend a 525 for sharkin. I would step up to a 535. I don't know too much about the diawas,cept what I told you in the PM  Another reel we use down here is a magged penn squidder. Please dont ask me how to mag one cause it is near impossible to explain through text.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

davewolfs said:


> On the Penn aren't the breaks adjustable through some sort of control?
> 
> Also, my speedmaster has a spool control knob, what is the difference from this and breaks?


The magged reels have adjustable breaks.
Centrifugal breaks mount on pins attached to the spool and spin around in a drum mounted inside the side plate.

Using the adjust knob you are referring to just tightens the pressure on the spindle which can be erratic making the reel difficult to control and in most cases you really want a slight knock in the spool instead of tight(heat builds up and things expand)


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

It looks like a Penn 535GS Mag is available in Europe.

Does anyone have experience using this?

Also, regarding the Daiwa 30 SHA's. How many of you folks have put on a mag kit and how well do the mag kits work?


----------



## tailSlngr (Dec 30, 2006)

*new gear tests*

just purchased a 525 mag from tres + cstm rainshadow from wayne. opted 2 go w/ the 1569 2 pc since I norm throw heavy rigs.
the breakaway vids are pretty good 4 set ups.
I am looking forward testing this setup on striper 1st week of jan. dwn @ obx.


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

I have a new Penn 535 mag (from Europe)that has only seen grass fields to test it out. It holds a lot of line and the knobby mag works very well for controlling the spool speed. I am thinking of selling it so if you are interested, let me know.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*30 Sha*

If you want sharks or they are what you catch mostly the Daiwa 30 SHA is a great reel ....... very fast though ....... start it off slow and work your way faster ...... Good line cap. great drag ..... It's right up there with the others mentioned here ...... way bigger than the Abu's and 525 ....... 525 is a great reel but in my opinion to small for sharks ..... Then if it's big fish your after ther BPS OM Heavy 12 is a good match for the reel and fishing for big stuff ..... The one drawback for some people is the gear box location on the reel ....... gets in someguys way ..... this is one thing you would want to put the reel on the rod and feel it ........ 


I was told by Nick of Breakaway on the phone for the SHA's to use 5-30w MOBIL Syn. motor oil in the bearings and save the $65 for the Mag cover and spend that on other stuff ...... next chance I get I'm trying it on my HDX


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

For some reason a lot of the tackle shops here don't carry Daiwa. They say the parts are too hard to get and because of this only stock Shimano and Penn.

That being said, I did an impulse buy and picked up a 525 Mag and 12' Tica. I put on 50# Power Pro braid and it casts great! Yes it's probably not ideal for sharks but can catch a lot of other species from the surf.

I'll save the SpeedMaster for the Buick's  Anyhow, I think I have enough equipment to keep me going for a while now. Thank you all for your advice!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

dave ... you can always buy from an online place. Randy at the Bait Shack will ship anywhere and give you a great deal. Also check out DigitalDagger and James tackle. Please give Randy a shot first ... he is a P&S sponsor. Look for him in the sponsors section.

I too bought a 12' tica (6-12 oz) and a penn 525 mag and I LOVE that setup.


----------

